# Remington 870 Replacement Stocks?



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I need a little advice. I hated taking my Turkey scope off my 11-87 everytime I wanted to go duck hunting. So, I went pawn shopping and came home with a Remington model 870 12ga. express magnum. I'd really like to replace the wood with a camo pattern synthetic stock. 
 A quick google search brought up results but there are both stocks for 870's and ones for super magnums but no description said 870 express magnum. SO, which one would you recommend? Money's a little tight right now but turkey season's coming and i need to move on it. If someone has done this before please let me know your thoughts on brand used. I think the thumbhole stock would be nice but I probably can't afford it. Thanks in advance, Robert


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 26, 2008)

I may be real wrong about this, but I think all 870 stocks are interchangeable.

I have an 870 magnum that is one its third stock, and I've never looked for a different one.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 26, 2008)

why don't you get one of those neoprene sleeves that fits over the stock and such.  cheap and easy until you can get money for what you really want.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jan 27, 2008)

Yea, there is a kind of removable camo tape too, not sure you want that, but it works.....for a season or two. 

My brother has a 3.5 express magnum, and I have the 3 inch. Eyeballing it seems the stocks are the same. I am not about to take either apart, sorry. lol. 

Send Remington custom shop, etc. an email.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 27, 2008)

Taking the stocks off is easy.  

The only difference in the 3 and 3.5 inch is the length of the ejection port.

FWIW stocks off Remington Semi-auto and pump rifles will fit also.

I busted a stock one time, and was in a bind and used a rifle stock very nicely.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 28, 2008)

Here ya go...

Available: Remington 870, Remington 870 Super Magnum.







http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...m_cat=N/A&cm_pla=N/A&cm_ite=netcon&hasJS=true

Here's the Remington 870 Parts list page so you can see if that stock fits...

http://www.remington.com/support/parts/parts_schematics.asp


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet! Yep, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks alot, Robert


----------

